# CX saddle height



## Red17 (11 Apr 2017)

Just wondering on what the general concensus is on setting saddle height on a cx bike for use off road / cx racing rather than on the road.

I have recently bought a cx bike for riding off road this summer with a plan to try cx racing next winter and currently got mine set the same height as my road bike - given the terrain and mounting / dismounting is it usual to set the saddle height lower than a road bike to give yourself more room to move around or set it on the same basis ?


----------



## S-Express (11 Apr 2017)

Some do, some don't. Try a few dismounts/remounts at normal and reduced saddle heights and see what you prefer. Either way, I wouldn't drop any more than 5-10mm max.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Apr 2017)

I have my CX saddle the same hieght as road bike but my CX bike has a shorter top tube than my road bike and wider bars. On my MTB bike I also use the same saddle height but I have a dropper post for the more vertical downwards stuff. NB dropper posts are now getting mentioned in CX articles but yet to see anyone actually using one.


----------



## Red17 (12 Apr 2017)

Thanks. Sounds like leave it and get used to it is favourite, but will experiment a bit over the weekend


----------

